
GrubHub, Doordash accused in suit of pushing prices higher - hhs
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-13/grubhub-doordash-among-delivery-services-facing-antitrust-suit
======
rogerkirkness
You can have price fixing, or liquidity. Choose one.

